# mirror mirror....



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

on the wall whose the prettiest of them all....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hard to pick, there's two of em  thanks for sharing!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Poor dog looks confused very cute


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

twinz :-O lollllll


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Awwwww thats so cute


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..that's cute! did he bark at himself? kolby freaks out when he catchs his reflection in the full lenght mirror. teheh...that's cute!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww!! the pup is adorable!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll really cute pic ... adorable


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you :]

surprisingly he didn't bark at himself. he was standing like that for about 10 minutes before i took the picture and he continued to do it afterwards. he was trying to be like mom doing her makeup.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww hes making friends lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Aww hes making friends lmao


yeah special friends LOL youre so wrong holly


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha sometimes i wonder if he is special


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Deucek2 said:


> haha sometimes i wonder if he is special


lol i wonder that about Chino sometimes, but don't care LOL for all I know my high IQ doesnt change that IM a little special hahahahahaha


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWE, that is adorable!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg too cute!!! Thank you for posting that!


Last year Helena stopped eating well for awhile, we couldn't figure out why. After about a week we realized that we sat her food bowl in front of a full length mirror and she felt "challenged" by the other dog eating her food... I wonder if thats what made her food aggressive with other dogs.... lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Omg too cute!!! Thank you for posting that!
> 
> Last year Helena stopped eating well for awhile, we couldn't figure out why. After about a week we realized that we sat her food bowl in front of a full length mirror and she felt "challenged" by the other dog eating her food... *I wonder if thats what made her food aggressive with other dogs*.... lol


Good question! LOL poor Helena


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha that made me laugh.

One time i took coco ( my gs) before we got deuce and chopper and we were lookin at a house and we turned where the master bedroom is and coco see's herself barked really loud and came running out of the bathroom hiding behind me. it was funny. She was only about 4 months old at the time.


----------

